
Professional programming resources - zerogvt
https://github.com/charlax/professional-programming
======
mttyng
Not that this is intended to be the end-all-be-all of "Must Read" Software
Engineering books, but I find it refreshing that Clean Code isn't listed. It
has some good points, but I think in the wrong hands it proves to be too
dogmatic and can create friction within certain teams.

Then again, I'm just some random dude on the internet, so what do I know.

------
sbuttgereit
This resources list is sufficiently far away from a list of serious references
(at least for the areas I am best versed, database) as to not even qualify as
introductory.

Consider this entry:

 _Safe Operations For High Volume PostgreSQL -- (this is for PostgreSQL but
works great for other db as well)_.

The editorial comment couldn't be more wrong in it's fundamental assumption as
the article discusses implementation specific limitations of PostgreSQL and
their implementation specific workarounds. This isn't on par with reading, for
example, Oracle's SAME methodology
([https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/performance/opt-...](https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/performance/opt-
storage-conf-130048.pdf)) which might be generalizable to other databases
since the paper deals as much with storage in general as it does how Oracle
makes use of that storage.

I would be wary of spending more time on this list based on the overall
quality I've seen in this area.

------
mcguire
1\. _The Psychology of Computer Programming_ , by Gerald Weinberg.

Yes, from 1971. The best discussion of professional programming and the
difference with amateur programming is just one of the important topics.

2\. _Essentials Programming Languages_ by Daniel Friedman and Mitchell Wand.

The other side of learning programming languages. In addition to learning
specific languages, it's useful to see what some basic features of proglangs
are and how they work.

------
dlkinney
One of the problems that I feel we face these days is the challenge of
discovery. Sites like HN, Reddit, Pinterest help to some degree, but I can't
help but feel that they're just scatter-shot.

I miss the days of web directories. I really appreciate that the programming
community is creating more and more of these curated lists ("awesome" lists),
but I'm disappointed that other categories aren't as popular.

Perhaps there's room for an AwesomeAwesome, someday... A Wikipedia-like
curation of worthwhile resources. I doubt it's feasible once a certain
critical mass is achieved, what with gaming the system or disagreements about
what should or shouldn't be included. Wikipedia can at least limit conflict
_somewhat_ by saying that something is or is not factual or backed by a
reputable resource. To determine what should or should not be on a curated
list is a lot more difficult.

Maybe a voting system could help. Or maybe that's too easy to game.

Anyone else miss web directories?

------
priansh
This is awesome! I always love seeing curated lists.

Is there a way to contribute to this list? e.g. PR, Issue?

~~~
pnevares
There are four PRs in the linked repo, all merged, it's probably an acceptable
route to contribute.

------
ausjke
Great list, probably can be improved by a voting page, actually github should
support simple polls, i.e. visitors can suggest their favorite votes without
git-clone-PR steps.

------
sydd
> Editors & IDE

mentions only Sublime and Vim...hardly professional.

~~~
pdpi
Incomplete? Biased towards a certain style of editor? Sure.

"Hardly professional"? What's not professional about either of those?

~~~
sydd
That is seems more like a personal preference list than a comprehensive list
used at work. It takes 5 mins to google IDE market share, e.g. check out the
results of Stack Overflow surveys.

~~~
pdpi
I think you misunderstood the point of the repo, then.

Personally, I could list off the top of my head several likely candidates for
the top editors and IDEs, but I don't have anything useful to say about most
of them, because I don't use them. I fully expect the author is in the exact
same position.

You're absolutely right that the list is not comprehensive, and it's probably
the author's own personal preferences. But if he uses mostly those editors,
what's he to do? Just list off a few more editors/IDEs with no links to any
useful resources, when the whole point of the repo is to have actual resources
you can read? How would having a header saying "IntelliJ" or "XCode" or
"Visual Studio" make that list better? How would just adding a random link for
some blog post about any of those help, if the list's author can't vouch for
their validity?

It's overall just best to put in what you know, and leave the rest to PRs.

------
kords
Great list !

------
CodeSheikh
Nice list. Appreciate it. But I see there are a few amazing software books
missing from the list such as:

\- Clean Code (by "Uncle Bob")) [[https://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-
Software-Craftsma...](https://www.amazon.com/Clean-Code-Handbook-Software-
Craftsmanship/dp/0132350882/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1547741401&sr=8-1&keywords=clean+code)]

\- Design Patterns (by "Gang of 4") [[https://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-
Elements-Reusable-Obj...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Elements-
Reusable-Object-
Oriented/dp/0201633612/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1547741422&sr=8-3&keywords=design+patterns)]

\- Introduction to Algorithms (by "CLRS")
[[https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-3rd-MIT-
Press...](https://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-3rd-MIT-
Press/dp/0262033844/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1547741480&sr=8-1&keywords=algorithm+clrs)]

~~~
renox
A book about the design patterns is a good idea, the original book by then the
gang of 4? I disagree, IMHO this book isn't well written, now the question is:
is there a better book on this topic?

~~~
zerogvt
Head first is a much better option IMO [https://www.amazon.com/Head-First-
Design-Patterns-Brain-Frie...](https://www.amazon.com/Head-First-Design-
Patterns-Brain-Friendly/dp/0596007124)

